# Why all the silliness??



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

I am a E* subscriber - why? best offer at the time I wanted to subscribe - love the 622 setup and equipment. I get on this forum every couple of weeks just to get updated on what is going on.

What I absolutely don't understand is all the posts from D* subscribers on this E* thread espousing that their service is better. Why in the world would I care and why in the world are they wasting time doing so? These are just friggen satellite companies; why do so many take this so seriously and personally? When my contract is up, I will evaluate all offers and alternatives and choose again - as should everybody.

I assume if I go over to D* forums, there will be E* trolls bashing D*. Can someone explain all this silliness?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Mike Kennedy said:


> I am a E* subscriber - why? best offer at the time I wanted to subscribe - love the 622 setup and equipment. I get on this forum every couple of weeks just to get updated on what is going on.
> 
> What I absolutely don't understand is all the posts from D* subscribers on this E* thread espousing that their service is better. Why in the world would I care and why in the world are they wasting time doing so? These are just friggen satellite companies; why do so many take this so seriously? When my contract is up, I will evaluate all offers and alternatives and choose again - as should everybody.
> 
> I assume if I go over to D* forums, there will be E* trolls bashing D*. Can someone explain all this silliness?


Yes. When your "satellite dish" is really small, you have to brag that it is really big in order to feel good about yourself...

Or as my mother used to say, "an empty vessel makes the most noise..."


----------



## funners (Aug 26, 2007)

Mike Kennedy said:


> I am a E* subscriber - why? best offer at the time I wanted to subscribe - love the 622 setup and equipment. I get on this forum every couple of weeks just to get updated on what is going on.
> 
> What I absolutely don't understand is all the posts from D* subscribers on this E* thread espousing that their service is better. Why in the world would I care and why in the world are they wasting time doing so? These are just friggen satellite companies; why do so many take this so seriously and personally? When my contract is up, I will evaluate all offers and alternatives and choose again - as should everybody.
> 
> I assume if I go over to D* forums, there will be E* trolls bashing D*. Can someone explain all this silliness?


funny you say that considering the fact you're on here making your statement....pot kettle?


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

Because a certain few obviously get great joy from telling people that one is better than the other. I guess it makes them feel superior or more important. I completely agree with your observations. It's really a stupid argument and, other than the few who continue to incite and argue on both sides, no one else really cares. It's like a gang mentality, one says something and the others follow.


----------



## funners (Aug 26, 2007)

richiephx said:


> Because a certain few obviously get great joy from telling people that one is better than the other. I guess it makes them feel superior or more important. I completely agree with your observations. It's really a stupid argument and, other than the few who continue to incite and argue on both sides, no one else really cares. It's like a gang mentality, one says something and the others follow.


actually that doesn't make sense .....human nature is for the undecideds to follow the majority.... look at politics ... goes to prove that.... if the majority says one thing then the rest follow


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

funners said:


> actually that doesn't make sense .....human nature is for the undecideds to follow the majority.... look at politics ... goes to prove that.... if the majority says one thing then the rest follow


So...if the majority decides to jump off a cliff, you'll jump off too!?!?!?!?!?!?!

(Sorry, heard my mom's voice again)...:sure:


----------



## funners (Aug 26, 2007)

Skates said:


> So...if the majority decides to jump off a cliff, you'll jump off too!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> (Sorry, heard my mom's voice again)...:sure:


flat out.............. that was dumb... im done with this child


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

funners said:


> flat out.............. that was dumb... im done with this child


I'll bet you are...


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

funners said:


> actually that doesn't make sense .....human nature is for the undecideds to follow the majority.... look at politics ... goes to prove that.... if the majority says one thing then the rest follow


Only if you can't think for yourself and depend on others to think for you.


----------



## funners (Aug 26, 2007)

richiephx said:


> Only if you can't think for yourself and depend on others to think for you.


well no kidding... thanks for the obvious clarification


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm sorry ... am I the only one who thinks this thread is too silly to continue?



:backtotop (Why do people boast about their provider)


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

James Long said:


> I'm sorry ... am I the only one who thinks this thread is too silly to continue?


No - I agree - please get rid of it, or is that a silly request?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I think it's a case of NAH, NAH, NAH FACTOR. We no have something to brag about. :lol: :blush: :icon_lol: :rolling: !rolling


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

funners said:


> funny you say that considering the fact you're on here making your statement....pot kettle?


Actually... Mike is posting in a Dish forum and he is a Dish subscriber... Now IF he had started this thread in the DirecTV forum, I think you could ask about the pot & kettle color schemes more appropriately.

I do find it interesting that DirecTV folks will come in here... and Dish folks will go in there and stir up trouble. I do read the DirecTV forums sometimes, and if I can answer a question or help anyone I sometimes even reply... but since I don't have DirecTV and know very little about their technical stuff... I generally tend to not post in there because I don't want to stir up trouble.

I don't know why some folks (it happens both ways) feel the need to stir things up from time to time.

Now... in generic forums, if people want to stir up debates and comparisons... that's a different animal. I have participated in generic forums, like on AVS, where people from all providers post in the same forum. That's a little different.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah, alot of people take this too seriously. You say one bad thing about either company and some folks will attack you like they are drones. I just don't get it.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Actually... Mike is posting in a Dish forum and he is a Dish subscriber... Now IF he had started this thread in the DirecTV forum, I think you could ask about the pot & kettle color schemes more appropriately.
> 
> I do find it interesting that DirecTV folks will come in here... and Dish folks will go in there and stir up trouble. I do read the DirecTV forums sometimes, and if I can answer a question or help anyone I sometimes even reply... but since I don't have DirecTV and know very little about their technical stuff... I generally tend to not post in there because I don't want to stir up trouble.
> 
> ...


Agreed HDME.

This is a typical tactic used when one has no leg to stand on. That's what trolls do when they know the jig is up. They change the subject or twist things around slightly.

Why would I go into the CrapBox forums and yap about how an Atari 2600 is a more dependable console? Obviously, I would only be doing that if I were looking to start a flame war.

Funners, I did not see you post any threads of Mike's where he is starting crap in the DirecTV boards. So, why the "...pot kettle" lip service? You got your panties all wadded up like he is an E* troll over on the D* boards. Is he?

So, are you trying to say that he should go into the D* boards and pose the same exact question that was obviously asked to Dish subscribers and forum campers?


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Mike Kennedy said:


> ...
> I assume if I go over to D* forums, there will be E* trolls bashing D*. Can someone explain all this silliness?


When I grew up in the 60's and all we had was OTA, most people weren't arguing about which manufacturer made the best antenna design. You didn't hear "My antenna is bigger than your antenna and gets more channels". People will say things online that they would never say face to face.

In answer to your question, I think that since satellite TV is now a multi-billion dollar industry with lots of money at stake, it would not surprise me if many posters and maybe even some moderators had vested interests in the companies they brag about or defend.

Its just tv. And to those people bashing each other -- if you think either satellite provider is better, then subscribe to it and be happy!

Peace.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Mike Kennedy said:


> I am a E* subscriber - why? best offer at the time I wanted to subscribe - love the 622 setup and equipment. I get on this forum every couple of weeks just to get updated on what is going on.
> 
> What I absolutely don't understand is all the posts from D* subscribers on this E* thread espousing that their service is better. Why in the world would I care and why in the world are they wasting time doing so? These are just friggen satellite companies; why do so many take this so seriously and personally? When my contract is up, I will evaluate all offers and alternatives and choose again - as should everybody.
> 
> I assume if I go over to D* forums, there will be E* trolls bashing D*. Can someone explain all this silliness?


As far as I can tell there's a certain percentage of people out there that it's necessary for their peace of mind to believe that what ever they have is obviously the best and live in fear that someone out there is threatening that by claiming otherwise. So it's their job to go out and seek out those people and set them straight. This phenomenon isn't just restricted to satellite tv, just ask some of your neighbors about their lawnmower (or lawns for that matter), their cars, their homes, pools and kids just as an example and it won't take that much effort to figure out which people fall into this category. Same here in this forum, it doesn't take long to figure out which posters are doing this and you can decide to respond or not in the appropriate matter.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I don't think we helped by creating at least 4 threads relating to D* has X or Y HD, where is our thread etc.  I know getting more HD is important to us all, but we put the focus there and created the opportunity for the D* guys to do a little tooting. Can't expect not to get the D* guys commenting when we create threads discussing how we are going to immediately jump if E* does not get the SciFi channel up ASAP even thought the HD content on it is very minimal. For the record, I also hope to see SciFi soon, but I also realize these things take time and given the current state of the HD on some and the current amount of HD I have in my house and what I have for a long time I can be patient. 

In the end it is all good. Competition is what drives change and it has been said before that as subs we most likely will reap the benefits of the competition.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

I agree. You just can't rationalize those that are not rational.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It would be nice if people were satisfied with what they had, but that is a problem with society and not just satellite service subscribers. Everyone wants more and they want it NOW. When they get it they want more again and they want more NOW. That is what brings out the complaints about what E* (or D*) hasn't done.

Posted by subscribers in the appropriate forum (E* folks complaining about E* and D* folks complaining about D*) it doesn't cause much of a problem ... unless the complaint is so off the wall that other subscribers lose respect for the complainer or supporters of the opposite DBS company jump in to add insult to injury.

Think of it as fans of different sports teams. A Cubs fan sitting in a bar complaining about his team _rationally_ is much more likely to be accepted than a Sox fan complaining about the Cubs or touting his team in a Cubs fan bar. (Of course, if the Cubs fan gets irrational it is time to send him along his way as well.)

But they are sports fans, so when there is a victory (no matter how small) you expect them to get silly about it. Woe to the person who tries to calm the silliness! Perhaps Cubs fans celebrate their division championships as if they won the World Series because it has been more than the average lifetime since they saw one?

Going into a Cubs bar and saying "sure you won the division - but you have not won the series in 99 years" is true but isn't likely to be taken well by fans. The same seems to be going on here.

Why do people care enough about their satellite service to fight over it? I don't know. I care more about the service I chose improving than the A is better than B arguments ... but being a tech kind of guy I made a chart to try to keep things straight. It isn't my favorite subject. Both companies are doing well.

One just happens to be doing weller than the other.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> In the end it is all good. Competition is what drives change and it has been said before that as subs we most likely will reap the benefits of the competition.


reach: you're speaking my lingo brother. :lol:


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

When I ran a BBS back in the eighties.... 

I had users saying my Commodore 64 is better than your Trash80 and the other way around My TRS80 is better than your commie64 and so on.

Being that I was running it and checking out the registrations before they could post, Most of those engaging in that were Teens.

The Older users seemed to be above that sort of thing.

Looking at Posts over on the HR20 forums here I can say I'm glad I have a 622. It just records what I tell it to record. The WAF over there when the 20 recorded only part of Greys Anatomy must be low.

However I wouldn't go there and post my 622 is better than you 20. That would be tacky  . I'm sure that sooner or later D* will get that issue fixed. I myself waited until Sept 2006 before jumping to the 622 and a HDTV just to avoid those sort of issues.

FWIW I get more HD already than I can find time to watch.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Skates said:


> So...if the majority decides to jump off a cliff, you'll jump off too!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> (Sorry, heard my mom's voice again)...:sure:


My neighbor once asked her son that same question after he gave the excuse of "everybody was doing" when she was asking why he had jumped in the river.

He paused for a couple of seconds and he said: "How tall is the cliff?" All the adults had to turn around so the kids would not see us crack up.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Cliff diving .... someone had to be first.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I find adults to at least be equal offenders in this sort of thing... and at least kids have the excuse of youth and immaturity!

The old thing about jumping off the cliff... always amazes me, because it only seems to apply to things that person thinks are wrong. If that person thinks it is right, then he will follow the crowd too.

Ever see that Wendy's newer commercial where all the people are in the forest banging against trees? The guy with the Wendy hair starts saying, "Hey I don't have to be like everybody else. I can be unique"... and then he proceeds to convince everyone else to be just like him and go to Wendy's!

So... he is no longer unique... and the crowd has just switched cliffs to jump off of, but are still working in unison


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> Why would I go into the CrapBox forums and yap about how an Atari 2600 is a more dependable console? Obviously, I would only be doing that if I were looking to start a flame war.


How dare you insult my CrapBox game console!! The one I have has never had the "Red LED of Death", therefore all of them must be more reliable than your stupid 2600, so nyah.



TBoneit said:


> FWIW I get more HD already than I can find time to watch.


Amen to that, Brother. When the forums get silly, I go try and make a dent in the many, many hours of HD TV and movies I have recorded.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Ever see that Wendy's newer commercial where all the people are in the forest banging against trees?


Even more appropriate to this discussion is the one where they are literally jumping off a cliff into a round pit:


----------



## PalaHeel (Sep 22, 2007)

I am an E* customer who thoroughly enjoys Dish Network. 

I like the movie, sports and educational/entertainment channels offered in the AEP package. Like others, I would like more of certain things but realize there is not a mass media company out there who is perfect in its offerings and performance. No matter what they do, they will never please us all.

The grass can be greener at one place today and another place tomorrow; that's life. We either work to be happy with our current lawn or dig it up and plant another one. When all is said and done, generally speaking, one is no better or worse than the other.


----------



## havana (Dec 19, 2005)

I think D* people are much uglier than E* people, but not as ugly as cable people. :grin:


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Wind_River said:


> And some of us have the excuse of AGE and senility. LOL


I see nothing wrong with wanting to go senile , I've never been to Egypt or seen the pyramids firsthand.


----------



## scwiley13 (May 27, 2007)

I am a D* customer who is happy when E* adds more HD channels because it means that D* will work towards adding them for me. Competition between the companies is good for the customer. As E* customers you should be happy that E* is working hard to stay pace with D* and as a D* customer I am happy D* is working hard to pass E*. In the end we all can be winners. 

It may be true that D*people are uglier, but we good personalities and a good sense of humor.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I am not with D because I rather be an E.
E is a better letter then D and anyone knows E stands for greatness while D stands for dog---opps wrong forum I meant to say E is bad you know I hate the letter E it stands for excuaction now D stands for------

UGH!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Evil begins with an E... but Devil begins with a D.

D comes before E, and DirecTV came before Dish... but not before Echostar.

Satellite has two Es in it and no Ds... DBS has a D in it though.

When you pronounce "D" it sounds like you are saying "dee" which has Es in the sound... whereas saying "E" does not sound at all like D.

D and E rhyme.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

havana said:


> I think D* people are much uglier than E* people, but not as ugly as cable people. :grin:


Well truth be known, I happen to be uglier than a homemade fence. So maybe you're on to something. LOL :grin:


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

Much like another nameless forum, this place needs a D* vs E* forum so the trolls have a place to hang out and the rest of us can talk in an intelligent manner.


----------

